# Spammed Again by Al Garza!



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2002)

A full 975 lines long, including two attached Word documents. This guy is incorrigible.



Status: U
Return-Path: <thegarzas@worldnet.att.net>
Received: from mtiwmhc13.worldnet.att.net ([204.127.131.117])
	by payne.mail.mindspring.net (Earthlink Mail Service) with ESMTP id 18oFzL5EG3Nl3p40
	for <**********@mindspring.com>; Wed, 18 Dec 2002 09:53:33 -0500 (EST)
Received: from al ([12.82.243.2]) by mtiwmhc13.worldnet.att.net
          (InterMail vM.5.01.05.12 201-253-122-126-112-20020820) with SMTP
          id <20021217141039.ULKF20003.mtiwmhc13.worldnet.att.net@al>;
          Tue, 17 Dec 2002 14:10:39 +0000
Message-ID: <004d01c2a5d4$a107fbe0$6815fea9@al>
From: "Albert Garza Garza" <thegarzas@worldnet.att.net>
To: "Al Garza" <thegarzas@worldnet.att.net>
Subject: ACTION-PACKED, HIGH KICKIN' FULL CONTACT
Date: Tue, 17 Dec 2002 07:55:27 -0600
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/mixed;
	boundary="----=_NextPart_000_0047_01C2A5A1.AA2A1EC0"
X-Priority: 3
X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2919.6600
X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2919.6600

MARK YOUR CALENDAR

AL GARZA MARTIAL ARTS 

PRESENTS

ACTION-PACKED, HIGH KICKIN' FULL CONTACT

AMATUER KICKBOXING

FEBRUARY 22, 2003

SEE ATTACHMENT FOR ALL THE DETAILS

ATTENTION POTENTIAL FIGHTERS ¾ If you would like to fight on this card, please contact MASTER AL GARZA at (281) 332-5425 thegarzas@worldnet.att.net to see if you qualify.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2002)

Arnisador,

Do you get a lot of these types of e-mails?

Rich


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2002)

Al Garza has spammed me liked crazy. (I don't know how he makes time to train.) It finally stopped for a few months but now he's back at it again. Removal requests didn't help (as usual where spammers are concerned).

I wouldn't mind an inquiring e-mail but I do mind repeated e-mails about every little event down in Texas.

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=765


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 22, 2002)

I'd start saving those messages and report him to his ISP.  

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 22, 2002)

Send him a "Master of Spam" Black Belt....   

What does a 3rd degree Black Belt in Spam-Fu do?

:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *I'd start saving those messages and report him to his ISP. *



I have been. It's WorldNet (AT&T), and they're slow.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 22, 2002)

Use his e-mail addy to sign him up for every mailing list you can find.

Cthulhu


----------



## Mickey (Dec 23, 2002)

Spam Sucks

I agree sign him for all kinds of lists


----------



## arnisador (Dec 23, 2002)

But I don't like being spammed by this person.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 23, 2002)

Heres a thought...contact -your- ISP and tell them you are being spammed, and wish to block all emails originating from the spammer.  They may have a solution for you.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2003)

Status: U
Return-Path: <thegarzas@worldnet.att.net>
Received: from mtiwmhc12.worldnet.att.net ([204.127.131.116])
	by wanamaker.mail.atl.earthlink.net (Earthlink Mail Service) with ESMTP id 18tXam3uG3Nl3oJ0
	for <**********@mindspring.com>; Wed, 1 Jan 2003 23:41:09 -0500 (EST)
Received: from al ([12.82.246.66]) by mtiwmhc12.worldnet.att.net
          (InterMail vM.5.01.05.12 201-253-122-126-112-20020820) with SMTP
          id <20030102004408.QLHS12483.mtiwmhc12.worldnet.att.net@al>;
          Thu, 2 Jan 2003 00:44:08 +0000
Message-ID: <00a801c2b1f6$bb4aae20$6815fea9@al>
From: "Albert Garza Garza" <thegarzas@worldnet.att.net>
To: "Al Garza" <thegarzas@worldnet.att.net>
Subject: ATTENTION POTENTIAL FIGHTERS 
Date: Wed, 1 Jan 2003 18:28:38 -0600
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;
	boundary="----=_NextPart_000_006D_01C2B1C3.9BB0F5C0"
X-Priority: 3
X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2919.6600
X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2919.6600

ATTENTION POTENTIAL FIGHTERS ¾ If you would like to fight on this card, please contact MASTER AL GARZA at (281) 332-5425 thegarzas@worldnet.att.net to see if you qualify.



AL GARZA MARTIAL ARTS

presents

ACTION-PACKED, HIGH KICKIN' FULL CONTACT
AMATEUR KICKBOXING FIGHTS 
Sanctioned by Texas Amateur Contact Karate Association
FEBRUARY 22, 2003


COLLEGE OF THE MAINLAND
1200 AMBURN 

TEXAS CITY, TEXAS 77591
 PLEASE FORWARD THIS TO ANYONE WHO MIGHT BE INTERESTED


[HTML code snipped. --Arnisador]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 2, 2003)

https://spaminator.earthlink.net/

My account with earthlink is gone, so I can't get any further than this.  Take a look though.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2003)

I have it enabled, but it is hit-or-miss. I got 10 messages this morning and 7 were spam, including another gem from flagrant spammer Al Garza. Evidently he neglected to attach two Word documents last time, so today's spam was 994 lines--the same message as before plus the attachments.

This guy's Internet ethics stink.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 2, 2003)

Email it back to him.  Every message.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2003)

This e-mail address is dying in two months (EarthLink will no longer provide DSL here because of Genuity's bankruptcy). They'll bounce back to him then.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 2, 2003)

I asked my IP to block his @ss and they did.


----------

